
A Spare and Simple Life – Historic Environment Scotland - DanBC
https://blog.historicenvironment.scot/2017/09/spare-simple-life/?hootPostID=628b35092b57bacb6906ef03f09fdfd8
======
keithpeter
_‘Now, if there’s anything you need, anything at all, just you come to me, and
I’ll show you how to do without it’_

Class.

Mind you things got grey and boring in the winter in the 60s and 70s - and
that was in a highish density town at 54N not nowhere at 58N. A few bright
lights and some bling now and again do no harm.

------
ZeroGravitas
Bit of a tangent but, the delightful animated film _The Illusionist_ features
a scene about electricity being brought to the (relatively) nearby island of
Iona in 1959.

------
pjc50
The pictures are perhaps most striking; Uist has essentially gone from a
lifestyle that would had been recognisable to the Iron Age, to commmunity-
owned renewable energy, within one lifetime.

------
linkmotif
> Sometimes, when a family moved house, they took their roof with them.

<3

